# Magic Cubes are... Magic??



## dChan (Jun 7, 2007)

Does anyone here own a magic cube by Famwealth? I tried some out at SD 2007 and they turned so smoothly and quickly. I actually almost dropped them. I ordered some from huskyomega on eBay and was wondering what your feelings were about these cubes?


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jun 7, 2007)

A friend of mine got one and hated it because he couldn't cut corners.


----------



## dChan (Jun 7, 2007)

What do you mean by "cut corners?"


----------



## icke (Jun 8, 2007)

cutting corners is when you are able to move slices even if they rest is not completely lined up. so basiclly if you do U, you dont really have to wait for the R' till d and U are completely lined up. you need a loose cube for that. dont you do that, with times like you have?


----------



## doubleyou (Jun 8, 2007)

like when you do R'UR' in one motion. Sure dChan does that 

edit: oh sorry, didnt reply to your question. no I dont have one


----------



## dChan (Jun 8, 2007)

lol, with times like I have? Jessica Fridrich hardly uses any tricks and she averages 17 seconds still! 

But I understand what you mean, and yes I do do that. But why can't you do it with a Magic Cube? Is the way it is built different? I thought it was just the core that was different.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jun 8, 2007)

If you've ever played with the giant 9cm 3x3x3, it's kind of like that, only normal-sized.

Or as big cubes go, think Eastsheen instead of Rubik's.


----------



## dChan (Jun 8, 2007)

I have touched neither type of cube only DIYs and storebought.


----------



## icke (Jun 8, 2007)

if you havent used a giant cube, most of the cheap made picture cubes are having the some problem (or what ever you wont to call it). i dont know if the magic cubes are like that because i havent used one yet. but i know what exocorsair is talking about because i have a giant cube and some picture cubes which run that way. i dont like it if you cant cut corners. well it says, in the description that the cube is the same, as the one sold on meffert's. so you might ask some people who bought from there.


----------



## dChan (Jun 8, 2007)

Ah, I have tried a picture cube. It sucks like hell. Hard to do any finger tricks on them. But are big cube magic cubes good? Huskyomega doesn't say that the 3x3x3 is good for speedcubing but he does take the time to note that the 4x4 and 5x5 magic cubes are good for speedcubing. Is this true? They are also about the same size of the 3x3 so those would be ideal for me. 

I'll check the mailbox tommorrow and see if they came.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jun 9, 2007)

Those are Eastsheen cubes and are very good out of the box; requires no breaking in. However, they are somewhat fragile...

Yes, they are both 6cm each side, compared to the standard 3x3, which is 5.5cm.


----------



## dChan (Jun 9, 2007)

Oh I see. Do you know what the difference is in how they make them?


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jun 9, 2007)

If you mean Rubik's vs. Eastsheens, the difference is in the mechanisms.

Eastsheen diagrams can be found here: http://www.e-sheen.com/eastsheen.htm

Rubik's Revenge has a ball inside of it as it's core, and the Professor Cube is essentially an exaggerated 3x3x3 with pieces shoved between the cubies.


Edit: I might as well say it now, but don't lube or pop your Eastsheen cubes. Doing either really kills their movement.


----------



## dChan (Jun 9, 2007)

lol, thanks. I was actually thinking of doing that, lol. I'll check those diagrams now.


----------



## doubleyou (Jun 9, 2007)

its true eastsheens are great out of the box. but I lubes both my 4x4x4 and 5x5x5 and they really became smoother instantly. I can now sorta cut corners


----------



## dChan (Jun 9, 2007)

Huskyomega on his youtube account showed a modified 5x5 that turned like a DIY 3x3. It was pretty amazing. But you can't do that with regular 4x4s and 5x5s right?


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jun 9, 2007)

You can cut corners pretty well on a normal Rubik's 4x4x4 and 5x5x5... A lot better than on an Eastsheen, anyhow.


----------



## dChan (Jun 11, 2007)

I'm going to lube my 4x4x4 and 5x5x5 soon. I just got my cubes last Saturday(superfast delivery, 7 days to get here! wow all the way from Taiwan too). You guys are right that the 3x3x3 isn't that great. It gets caught/jammed easily even after lubing. The 5x5 and 4x4s are amazing though.

I wanted to put in cubies from my DIY kit into the 3x3x3 Magic cube but the Magic cube seems to have smaller pieces. But its mechanism looks cool.


----------



## icke (Jun 11, 2007)

so the big cubes are good? how about the stickers? because i was thinking about getting them. i already have a small 5x5 and i like him. i m not very satisfied with my 4x4s so, thats why i would like to try the once from ebay (if the quality is good). would you recommend the revenge and the professor?


----------



## dChan (Jun 11, 2007)

You should definetly buy the 4x4 and 5x5 from huskyomega on ebay. If you don't have the 2x2x2 that's good to buy from him as well.

In general the mini versions of the 4x4 and 5x5 are what I prefer to the big versions.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 11, 2007)

As for your question about the stickers, they're not so good. They seem like they're made of the same paper stuff that comes on the Rubik's stock cubes now, so mine are already starting to peel. And they're in rather garish colors. (At least, mine are.) But cubesmith makes stickers for them, so I'd say it's worth getting a set for it. I wish I had already ordered a set so I could use them in the US Open this weekend.  

I also got my cubes from huskyomega a couple of weeks ago, and the cubes are really great! And they came really fast for me too - in just about a week.


----------



## icke (Jun 11, 2007)

thanks, well i just bought some new cube stuff so i have to wait with that order till next month. i have some problem with cubesmith so i dont know about the stickers then. i was looking at mefferts.com and found some tiles and was wondering if they are any good does someone has experience with these?


----------

